# Offset Detailing Essex: LTD Edition VW Mk5 GTI Edition 30, Paint Correction



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Stewart booked in this great Volkswagen Mk5 Golf Gti for a paint correction detail. Being an Edition 30 model, the Gti boasts a few upgrades over the usual Mk5 Gti. 18" BBS alloys, tartan inserts on the seats which nod back to the original mk1 Gti of old, Votex kit, colour coded skirts and bumpers, Edition 30 door sills, Golf ball gear knob and many more limited edition touches to the usual Gti's. More horsepower, DSG gearbox with flat bottomed steering wheel and paddle shift also complimented the Mk5. Only a limited amount were available to buy in Europe.

The paintwork was gloss black and needed some serious love. Being parked outside in London, the car was exposed to tree sap, industrial fallout and had some serious swirl marks and scratches in the paintwork from the previous owner. Stewart originally brought the car down to be quoted and a date was then put in the diary. Upon arrival, I lit the car up with the halogen's and talked through with Stewart what defects were safe to remove and unfortunately, what defects would remain as there were some deep scratches and bird etchings in the paint that would require wet sanding back, or ideally if the car were mine, a respray.

It was agreed that I should bring the paint up to the best condition it could be without sacrificing the depth of lacquer. As the car lives outside and is used regularly, some tough protection was also required.

At the request of the owner having the Edition 30's BBS wheels recently refurbed, I was asked to remove all the wheels, seal the backs and fit brand new VW centre caps and black wheel bolt covers as the original ones had become quite worn, a nice touch along with the paint correction detail.

The car was very dirty on arrival. A full Auto Finesse Citrus degrease and Auto Finesse Oblitarate were applied to the whole car and left to dwell, while I tackled the wheels and callipers with AF Citrus degreaser and a variety of Auto Finesse brushes inside the wheels and out. Inner arches were also fully degreased, as were the door shuts.





PH Neutral snow foam was applied twice to the Golf and left to dwell, with Auto Finesse brushes in the grills, door shuts and other hard to reach areas. The car was then also washed twice with Meguiar's Ultimate shampoo with micro fibre wash mitts and the usual two bucket method, pat dried and brought inside for claying.






The car felt like sandpaper so Bilt Hamber came to the rescue. Each panel required some serious clay bar action to remove the bonded contaminants.



Here are some before shots of the Edition 30's paintwork. Some heavy swirling, faded black paint and scratches - not very nice!




A few 50/50's from around the car. A few deep marks remained, but as you can see a vast improvement from before. Rupes was used for the correction process.







Cutting process complete.







With the cutting process complete I needed a break from machining, so we removed the wheels for the backs to be sealed. Once removed these were given an IPA wipe down, and Auto Finesse Power Seal was used to add some long last protection and make Stewart's life easier for keeping them clean down the line.



New centre caps were fitted, and carefully refitted, torqued to factory settings and new bolt caps fitted.


The Golf was then refined with Rupes Ultra Fine and wrapped up for the night. Ready for the protection stage the following morning.



Stewart was adamant that the Golf needed some serious protection and at the same time some eye popping gloss and reflection, as soon as he mentioned this I thought of an awesome combo from James Batty's Auto Finesse range.

Auto Finesse Power Seal was applied the glass, paint and wheel faces. This was left to cure, while Auto Finesse Triple was applied in the door shuts.

The interior was given a mist of Meguiar's Interior Cleaner, Auto Finesse brushes were used to treat the usual hard to reach areas. Glass was polished inside and out prior to the Power Seal being applied.



After removal of the Power Sealant, the paint looked great. A further layer of Auto Finesse Spirit wax was applied to the paintwork. This created an even more awesome shine and was brought out into the sunlight for a final check before being collected.










Great reflections, dripping wet look paintwork and some tough protection against the elements. Stewart was very quiet when seeing the revitalised Golf for the first time and left a very happy man, admitting he was a hard guy to please, he was over the moon with the condition of his car. I received a call at 10:30pm that same evening saying he was caught out by the rain and told me the car still looked superb, rain would sheet off as soon as it hit the vehicle and the paint correction still shining through - a testament to Auto Finesse products and what Offset Detailing can do for your pride and joy.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great job. Got the same car but manual spent most of yesterday/today washing & then polishing mine ready for the Harewood house show in August.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome! great work indeed, completely revitalised.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Amassing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## BIG_K (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice turn around, I did a friends mk5 and I must say the end result is worth it, they reflect really well.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic finish and some terrific reflection shots! I had to look twice at the green/silver garage shot to figure it out!!!:thumb:

Question - the cover it was "wrapped up for the night in" what is that made from and where do you get them? these would be very useful for that overnight protection for multi day jobs.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

SBM said:


> Fantastic finish and some terrific reflection shots! I had to look twice at the green/silver garage shot to figure it out!!!:thumb:
> 
> Question - the cover it was "wrapped up for the night in" what is that made from and where do you get them? these would be very useful for that overnight protection for multi day jobs.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben these are made by 3M, lots of paint shops use them.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work, some superb reflections :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Superb work.


----------



## Mr Yeth (Mar 31, 2011)

This is my car and well what can I say except WOW! When I first saw the car on collection day and I was stunned literally, stunned into silence, and I'm a very hard man to please! The car looked amazing, the depth of colour, the gloss, the reflections, it looked new!

If you're unsure about getting your car detailed and I certainly was this is the man to do it! Daryl is an amazing, down to earth and dead honest bloke who to tells you exactly what to expect. Well I got way more than I thought. The car was caught in the rain on the return journey home and the water was just beading off it like mad, whilst still having tons of shine and great reflections! 

I'm such a happy bloke, fallen in love with the car like she's new again. Thanks Daryl - Great Job!
Stewart


----------



## Matt_e (Jul 15, 2007)

great car and even better work, i love these golf's


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks all, and cheers Stewart!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

BIG_K said:


> Nice turn around, I did a friends mk5 and I must say the end result is worth it, they reflect really well.


The Auto Finesse sealants and waxes give off crazy reflections. In the sunlight it didn't really have a colour - just mad gloss and reflections popping everywhere.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Another Edition 30 owner here, huge appreciation for this. Great work mate, Stewart sounds like a very happy man.

I've just taken delivery of some new Auto Finesse ready for a full machine polish this weekend, this was just the inspiration I needed.


----------



## rover220 (Dec 24, 2006)

lovely finish there, not that rare or special a car though!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

That's your opinion I guess.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Steve Saunders said:


> Another Edition 30 owner here, huge appreciation for this. Great work mate, Stewart sounds like a very happy man.
> 
> I've just taken delivery of some new Auto Finesse ready for a full machine polish this weekend, this was just the inspiration I needed.


Enjoy working on it!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Lovely example of a ED30, superb finish


----------



## BirdsEye (Jan 30, 2013)

So hard to find one of these in good condition, I've been looking for ages! You've done an amazing job on the paintwork.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Yeth (Mar 31, 2011)

rover220 said:


> lovely finish there, not that rare or special a car though!


Coming from a person with a username rover220, I find that hilarious. Why isn't it special because it's not a Ferrari or Lambo in some garious colour. Step to the left and don't clog up someone else's showcase thread.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job !


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

alesoft73 said:


> Nice job !


Cheers!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

marc147 said:


> great work :thumb:


Cheers Marc!


----------



## Mikeyfocus (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks superb


----------



## rossman (Sep 18, 2012)

Lovely finish on it and seeing what they look like super clean I can't wait to get mine


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yeah they are cool cars!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, very handy, done the road from me and we are VW crazy. Great work.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Ah, very handy, done the road from me and we are VW crazy. Great work.


What do you have Nick?


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice work! Can't do it any good living in London!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Ha, cheers Luke.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

luke w said:


> Nice work! Can't do it any good living in London!


The Auto Finesse protection works a treat!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! Nice reflections


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Diesel!


----------

